# High Diving



## FastTrax (Oct 20, 2020)

www.fina.org/discipline/high-diving

www.mensjournal.com/adventure/craziest-high-dives-will-ever-see-grindtv.com/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_diving


----------



## jerry old (Oct 20, 2020)

Nope, no way, never, crazy, call police and ambulance, psychiatrist


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 21, 2020)

Not for me.  I low dive and that is it.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 21, 2020)

never in a year of Sundays... not a chance..


----------



## Pappy (Oct 21, 2020)




----------

